# Distance from nearest Southwest airport to Asheville



## Liz Wolf-Spada

I am considering going with my DH to the Creative Retirement weekend in Asheville. It is held Memorial Day weekend. We have free trips with Southwest , but I can only take Friday off with my one personal business day. So, what would be the closest airport and how long a drive would it be to get to Asheville. I looked at prices, LAX to Asheville and it was over $800 round trip for the two of us. Is there an airlines that flies directly to Asheville? Maybe it would be worth using American Express Starwood points.
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## Luanne

Dumb question, and I should look it up, but where is Asheville?

Okay, I did look it up.  If you're talking about Asheville, NC it doesn't look there is a "close" SW airport.  The closest airports, other than their small regional airport are Atlanta (3 hours) or Charlotte (2 hours).  SW doesn't fly into either of those cities.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada

Oh, that is discouraging. I'll look to see who flies into Charlotte and how many points it would be.
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## riverdees05

Nasville, TN would probably be the closest at around 5-6 hours for Southwest.  Just checked mapquest, 5 hrs. 13 min and 300 miles.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada

Ugh, that's too far to want to drive after flying all day. I think we are going to wait until I retire to do the Creative Weekend thing. I can take one personal day off, but that would be Friday and the workshop starts Friday. If I take a non-paid day off and go Thursday, it would be a lot of money and a very rushed trip. If I went until I retire in June of 2011, we could actually see the countryside and visit a part of the country we have never been too.
Liz


----------



## sfwilshire

Knoxville isn't much more than an hour normally, but the interstate between the two is closed until at least March. Southwest doesn't fly to Knoxville.

Sheila


----------



## SankarDas

*Asheville Vacation Rentals*

Depending on your vacation goals, you could end up taking any number of paths while you're here. Perhaps you've a taste for the wilderness, in which case you won't miss the magnificent beauty of the Blue Ridge Mountains and all the nooks and crannies this gentle range will capture your imagination with.


_______________________
northcarolinacottages.com


----------



## SankarDas

*asheville cabin rentals*

The main beauty of choosing these cabins over the hotels is that with the cabins already being near or on the mountains you have such breathtaking views every day.

http://www.ashevillecabins.org/


----------



## Art4th

RDU is less than four hours from Asheville.


----------



## Big Matt

Southwest flies in to Greenville-Spartansburg (SC).  It's about 80 miles to Asheville, NC


----------



## andywollen

*Northcarolinacottages.com*

Asheville has an estimated population of about 75,000. It is Western North Carolina's largest city. In the state, it is the 9th largest city. It also belongs to the 4-country Asheville metro statistical area.


----------



## Deb from NC

Greenville-Spartanburg (SC) is actually probably closest. Then Charlotte, then Piedmont-Triad (Greensboro, NC-about 2.5 hours)
We're heading to beautiful Asheville for New Year's ..if we can get there through the snow that is!  Asheville had 10 inches over Christmas and we had 6 (2 hours drive away!)  Unusual for us, but so pretty!
Deb


----------

